# Corrugated Plastic Underbelly



## fun4five

I've been looking at all of these posts for a couple of months and almost all of the information I have needed is already there, but on my last trip I lost the underbelly from the front of my trailer all the wqay back to the axels. Does anybody know where I can find this material to replace it?


----------



## SDCampers

I had half of mine replaced at the dealer under warranty and they said they get it in a big roll. I don't know if they get it from Keystone or some other source.


----------



## Tyvekcat

fun4five said:


> I've been looking at all of these posts for a couple of months and almost all of the information I have needed is already there, but on my last trip I lost the underbelly from the front of my trailer all the wqay back to the axels. Does anybody know where I can find this material to replace it?


yes, do you have one of those craft stores around? Like here in Virginia we have a chain craft store called Michaels. They have the plastic corrugated stuff there. Its near the poster boards. They use that stuff to make signs, like for campaigns and yard sale signs. 
I use it for targets








I have a link somewhere where you can buy it online, but you shouldn't have to. take a small piece to a crafts store and they will hook you up.

I have been putting 2" x 3" by 8' across the bottom inside the frame and cleaning up the wiring and plastic pipes under there. I use fender washers with a Phillips head screw to hold it up across the bottom. I call that area under the floor inside that plastic cover the 'crawl space'.
Then when I need to get to a section under there, I just take the screws out for that section only and not the whole cover down.

If you seal it along the edges with black silicon, it keeps the mice and spiders out too.

I will see if I have that link.
Git-R-done


----------



## California Jim

I'm pretty sure it's an industry standard thing that any RV realer can get for you.


----------



## fun4five

Thanks, for all of the quick reply's. We do have a Micheals here I will look into that.


----------



## RLP14

fun4five said:


> Thanks, for all of the quick reply's. We do have a Micheals here I will look into that.



_I have bought coroplast (corrugated plastic) in 4' x 8' sheets at a sign business. They had a wide variety of colors too. I wanted it for a guinea pig cage. I only paid about $17.00 because it wasn't for a sign. I was told that if it's for a project other than a sign I can have it for less than 1/2 the price.

Hope this helps.
Helen_


----------



## Tangooutback

I am wondering if anyone ever thought about replacing this flimsy material with the easily available Lauan 1/8" plywood? of course you'd have to paint or waterproof it. But it is likely to be much better in term of mechanical integrity.


----------



## Nathan

Tangooutback said:


> I am wondering if anyone ever thought about replacing this flimsy material with the easily available Lauan 1/8" plywood? of course you'd have to paint or waterproof it. But it is likely to be much better in term of mechanical integrity.


Our 5'er has rigid plastic panels for the underbody. The only issues I see with wood are poor weather performance and weight.


----------



## Iowa Camper

fun4five said:


> I've been looking at all of these posts for a couple of months and almost all of the information I have needed is already there, but on my last trip I lost the underbelly from the front of my trailer all the wqay back to the axels. Does anybody know where I can find this material to replace it?


I lost mine this past month as well. I noticed it was sagging after I took it out of storage and the plastic was ripping from the screws... almost like there was a heavy weight on the plastic. I repaired it with 6mm 4x8 plastic sheets from Menard and tripled the number of self tapping screws. So does anyone know if there is a water problem that is letting water into the space to cause the sag? I know the water tank is not the source.

Just to be safe, I polked holes in the center front and aft of the water tank.

28BH


----------



## BoaterDan

Iowa Camper said:


> I lost mine this past month as well. I noticed it was sagging after I took it out of storage and the plastic was ripping from the screws... almost like there was a heavy weight on the plastic. I repaired it with 6mm 4x8 plastic sheets from Menard and tripled the number of self tapping screws. So does anyone know if there is a water problem that is letting water into the space to cause the sag? I know the water tank is not the source.
> 
> Just to be safe, I polked holes in the center front and aft of the water tank.


Yep, that's how I discovered my leak. Never noticed the water loss with 50 gallons to start with, so don't be too sure. I finally poked a hole in the big bulge and got wet.


----------



## Scoutr2

Tangooutback said:


> I am wondering if anyone ever thought about replacing this flimsy material with the easily available Lauan 1/8" plywood? of course you'd have to paint or waterproof it. But it is likely to be much better in term of mechanical integrity.


I wouldn't use the plywood. Even if you give it a waterproof coating, it can still get moisture from above, as nothing is completely sealed 100%. Not only that, but the first rock that hits the underside will compromise the waterproof coating - then the plywood will become warped and start rotting. I think the currogated plastic they use is probably the best choice, considering cost and durability.

Consider what would happen to the plywood if a rock or other large road hazard hit it from beneath. Which material is more likely to survive and stay intact? Just something to think about.

Mike


----------

